# The gimp ne s'ouvre plus depuis leopard



## doc (10 Février 2008)

Bonjour 
 j'ai installé leopard sur une partition neuve mais en rappatriant l'utilisateur ses dossiers et application

de ce fait et depuis j'ai un problème avec the gimp 


Dyld Error Message:
  Library not loaded: /usr/X11/lib/libfontconfig.1.dylib
  Referenced from: /usr/X11R6/lib/libXft.2.dylib
  Reason: Incompatible library version: libXft.2.dylib requires version 3.0.0 or later, but libfontconfig.1.dylib provides version 2.0.0

y à til quelqu'un qui puisse me dire ce que veut dire ceci ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Février 2008)

Et hop, merci MamaCass


----------



## doc (10 Février 2008)

Ben quoi   yen à qui savent


----------



## doc (10 Février 2008)

merci


----------



## javea (17 Août 2008)

Bonjour, j'ai le même problème: j'ai un nouvel Imac depuis décembre dernier, sur Leopard, et jusqu'à peu Gimp me semblait fonctionner(je ne l'ai jamais utilisé mais seulement ouvert).
A présent il ne s'ouvre plus, quand je clique dessus pour l'ouvrir, seul le nom Gimp apparait dans la barre d'outils en haut à gauche de l'écran, et rien de plus.
J'ai essayé de le réinstaller, mais quand j'ouvre le dmg pour glisser Gimp dans le dossier applications, le dossier programme est un alias, et refuse.
J'ai aussi essayé de réinstaller X11, qui parait-il est nécessaire pour Gimp.Mon ordi répond: your system don't need this update.
Donc retour au point zéro, et SOS!!!...

Merci d'avance
Javea


----------

